# TwoHeadedFish's Too Many Fishes (too many pics warning, too)



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Subtitle: A pictorial guide to the phantasmagorical land of ticking off your girlfriend with four tanks in a 400sq ft apartment.

This is our newest addition - a 7g dwarf puffer tank. I experimented with some high light demand plants and failed miserably. It's a little under-planted right now and in need of a background.


























This is my 12 gallon celestial pearl danio tank. there's about 20 or so, and I couldn't catch one on camera.










This is Ron Hextall. He's a dick. I once saw him charge right over top of a smaller snail. When he came out the other end the little dude was demolished. Even though Ron's a dick, I think he's pretty cool. Ron's just a regular ol' pond snail that I never let go.

















No, those aren't my fingers.


















This is my 20










It's ruled by a group of pissy harlequin rasboras. I'm pretty happy about the colour I've got out of them though.


























And finally, sunny 3.5g Cory Cove. The lamely named converted betta tank is home to two pandas and two bronze corydoras.


















phew. that's it.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Good stuff  I laughed for real when I read the not my fingers thing  THose would be some gross gnarled fingers !

I almost couldnt find the fish in the puffer pics, those guys are tiny!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha! fingers.. ^^

I really love your tanks! The GPS are darn cute...


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice tanks, and that snail is freaking huge. Mine die before they get that big.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

the dwarf puffers are cool! I saw them at Big Al's the other day, i didnt know they came that small. Are they hard to keep?


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> the dwarf puffers are cool! I saw them at Big Al's the other day, i didnt know they came that small. Are they hard to keep?


In terms of difficulty i would say that pea puffer are not very hard to keep. Their definitely not for beginners thought, because unlike other fish they have special diet. They will most likely not eat any pellet or flakes. You would have to provide them food such as frozen bloodworm. Another thing to consioder is that their not generally community fish. This fish is really awesome to keep.

For more info go to this website http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

prudence is right. they're not particularily difficult - just a few big points. 

special diet - like prudence said
they're messy eaters and poop alot, so plent of water changes
they're aggressive, even to each other. definitely not a community fish. in a small tank they may turn on each other. they're particularily unaggressive when young, but get mean when they're older. so some people assume their fish are getting along when infact they're just young.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, nice pics and lovely tank. I really like the 3.5G. Looks like a new tank, but if it's old, you're doing a great job at keeping the sand white and clean. Just a note though, the bronze cory will only last a few months in the 3.5G, they will out grow that tank pretty fast.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

what kind of sand is that in the 3.5? and where did you get it?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks for the love, guys! that sand in the 3.5 was some unlabelled white sand at menagerie...i have no idea what the technical terms may be, but i also love the way it looks!

yeah, a 3.5g is far too small for any long term cory keeping. it's mainly functioning as a QT (and occassionaly guppy fry house) until the little guys are ready to move into my 20g.


----------



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha! I love them!

I want to get some snails for my tank! And recommendations?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

depends on what your setup is like, but look into nerite snails and apple snails. they're the most popular, and pretty to boot.


----------

